# Kommentare zu "Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!"



## Dorsch1 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

*Na Jungs...dann mal ran zur Anmeldung zum 5.Geburtstag des AB's.*

Die Bayern werden werden dabei natürlich nicht fehlen. :m 
Schaut hier


----------



## Laksos (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Es hat sich übrigens wieder etwas auf der Ederseehomepage getan - wer suchet, der findet! :g


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wird bestimmt ein geniales Treffen... 

Ich bin im Moment nur am überlegen, ob ich ne Spinnangel ins Auto packe oder nicht .. ?


----------



## Pickerfan (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Laksos (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Denkt bitte dran, euch auch anzumelden!

Mir ist schon eine Hand voll Leute bekannt, die auch zum Ederseetreffen kommen werden, sich aber bloß noch nicht angemeldet haben.


Deshalb nur mal so als kleiner Tip:
*Der Umfang der Tombolapreise ist teilweise abhängig von der gemeldeten Teilnehmerzahl!*  



@Franz_16:
'ne Spinnangel mitzubringen, kann ja nicht schaden. Falls wer angeln möchte und dort einen Schein für den Campingplatzsee braucht, bitte den thread auf der Edersee-HP zu den verbilligten Angelscheinen beachten, die es nur bei einer ausreichenden Zahl von Vormerkungen günstiger gibt!


----------



## Stingray (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Moin

Schade das das Treffen so weit von Hamburg entfernt ist. Und ich da auch keine Zeit habe :c . Aber das 10 jährige machen wir dann am Plöner See. Dann haben auch wir Norddeutschen etwas davon  . Also, noch mal viel Spaß beim Treffen.

Grüße aus dem Norden 

Thomas


----------



## Pete (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

kassel liegt doch fast zentral in der mitte deutschlands...soooo schlimm ist das nicht mit der anreise, auch nicht für norddeutsche...(ich weiß, ich hab gut reden, weil ich selber wegen einer beruflichen reise unterwegs bin und leider nicht kommen kann)
...also ran leude, so schnell wirds nie wieder so ne tolle allround-boardie-partie geben...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



> ...also ran leude, so schnell wirds nie wieder so ne tolle allround-boardie-partie geben...



Genau 
Ich freu mich schon mächtig auf den kleinen Urlaub in Hessen


----------



## Laksos (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin zusammen!

Auf der Edersee-HP (einfach mein Signaturbanner unten klicken) hat Franky wieder was im Tagesprogramm für den Samstag und auf der Sponsorenliste ergänzt!   :m


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



> Twin-Turner



Aha, aha... ein spezieller Raubfischblinker, dass werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Supporter (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Suche Mitfahrmöglichkeit :q bitte per pm.-Raum Bielefeld,oder A2 :m


----------



## Laksos (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Es gibt wieder Neues:



Als weiterer Sponsor für die Tombola ist jetzt auch noch SHIMANO mit on board! :m 


Außerdem wird zur Veranstaltung der Bootsanglerclub Deutschland (BAC) kommen: Der bekannte Trollingprofi Christian Thiel zusammen mit Boardie Tiffy werden mit einem Trollingboot da sein! :m 


Christian Thiel spendiert für die Tombola auch noch 2 Tage zum Trollingangeln in der Lübecker Bucht mit ihm auf seinem Boot mitzufahren (wird später in der Sponsorenliste noch nachgetragen) ! :m 


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wird ja immer besser, ich freu mich schon drauf))


----------



## Laksos (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

.

Jetzt 2 Monate vor Beginn unseres Geburtstagstreffens haben sich bereits 65 Leute angemeldet, klasse!! :z 


Und es werden bestimmt noch mehr! #v 




.


----------



## Laksos (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Inzwischen hat uns *ZEBCO * die Los-Spenden für die Tombola übergeben! :z 
Wer wissen möchte, auf was alles sich die anwesenden Boardies schon allein von ZEBCO freuen können, kann gerne mal in der Sponsorenliste nachschauen!

Außerdem stellt Boardie *Langelandsklaus * 5 Cap´s, 3 T-Shirts und 5 Aufnäher jeweils mit Anglerboard-Schriftzug zur Verfügung! Das wird noch in der Sponsorenliste nachgetragen.

Ebenfalls hat uns Boardie *congermichi * bereits reichlich Anglerboard-Aufkleber für die Verlosung zugesandt! :m


----------



## Supporter (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wenn ich frei bekomme,wird auch supporter,die Gewinne gerne entgegen nehmen :q


----------



## Laksos (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Klasse, supporter,

dann meld' dich gleich mal hier an, wenn du magst, wäre schön für die weitere Planung! :m 

Gewinne entgegennehmen? |kopfkrat 
Mal sehen, vielleicht nehmen nur offiziös gemeldete Boardies an der Tombola teil ...


----------



## Lachsy (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Es kann doch nur gut werden, ich werde ja anwesend sein  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Supporter (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So,angemeldet.Werde auf jeden Fall versuchen zukommen,wenn nicht,schickt mir meinen gewinn bitte zu |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Laksos (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Für das Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen bekomme ich immer mehr Mails und PMs. Deshalb hier auch noch mal kurze Info für alle interessierten Boardies, Sponsoren und die Firmen, die schon mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen haben:

Da ich ab Samstag für 3 Wochen nach Smöla/Norwegen fahre, melde ich mich auch hier vorsorglich jetzt schon mal bis zum 2. August ab. Es gibt noch viel vorzubereiten, so daß ich bis zur Abreise nur noch sporadisch online gehen kann. Das ein oder andere werde ich vielleicht auch noch posten. Ab Samstag bin ich aber 3 Wochen nicht für Rückfragen zu erreichen. 
Eine Postzustellung von Sendungen an meine Anschrift sollte spätestens bis Freitag, den 8.7., oder aus Sicherheitsgründen dann erst wieder frühestens ab 02.08. erfolgen!

Da ein Teil unserer "Ederseecrew" zur Zeit und in Kürze zeitgleich mit mir ebenfalls abwesend ist, wendet euch bitte ab nächster Woche vertrauensvoll an das Ederseecrew-Mitglied und Moderator Fly-Martin (der wird sich freuen  ) oder an die anderen Moderatoren, Boardmods oder Cheffes, falls es Fragen gibt!

Ich danke allen schon jetzt für euer großes Interesse am Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen!

Ach so, in Kürze wird auf der Ederseetreffen-HP im Programmablauf für Samstagabend ein weiterer Punkt erscheinen:

Geplant: 
*Nachtkino mit Angelfilmen!* :m 

(hoffen wir, daß es mit dem Beamer klappt!)

Bis später wieder!


----------



## Dok (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Postzustellung von Sendungen an meine Anschrift sollte spätestens bis Freitag, den 8.7., oder aus Sicherheitsgründen dann erst wieder frühestens ab 02.08. erfolgen!



Notfalls können solche Dinge auch an mich (Adresse im Impressum) geschickt werden.


----------



## Laksos (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So, liebe Boardies,
ich melde mich nun für 3 Wochen aus dem Anglerboard ab Richtung Norwegen!

Bitte haltet diesen thread hier ab und zu ruhig mal ein bischen aktuell, um evtl. doch noch zwischendurch den ein oder anderen an unsere Veranstaltung zu erinnern.

*Inzwischen sind wir schon 71 gemeldete Teilnehmer!* Klasse!! :z 


Macht's gut, bis bald! #h 
.


----------



## Reisender (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wie sieht es mit einem Rettungshubschrauber aus ?? da sich ja die kleinen mal gerne zerlegen auf dem Trampoli (siehe Letztes Jahr)......auch eine Kindergärtnerin währe nicht schlecht !! damit Papa und Mama mal einige Stunden alleine das Fest genießen können.:q  :q :q :q 


Freue mich schon auf das Treffen |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



> auch eine Kindergärtnerin währe nicht schlecht !!


Wir haben in unserem Haus eine "Spielwiese"... 
Für eure Töchter ab 16 Jahren, übernimmt unser Haus gerne die Betreueung... natürlich kostenlos


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben in unserem Haus eine "Spielwiese"...
> Für eure Töchter ab 16 Jahren, übernimmt unser Haus gerne die Betreueung... natürlich kostenlos



Sittenstrolch!!!  #d   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Nicht das wir noch ein Standgericht einberufen müssen! Dann gehts Euch an den Kragen, in Hessen haben wir die Todesstrafe nämlich noch!  :m


----------



## fly-martin (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

die Liste der Teilnehmer und auch die Liste der Sponsoren wird immer länger....

aber schaut doch selber einmal :Ederseetreffen


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

danke für die info Martin, also werde ich mit LKW anreisen damit die preise die ich einheimse reinpassen  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin zusammen  #h 

Habe mich auch angemeldet.Leider hat Fam. Teichmann für die Nacht vom
3. auf den 4. nichts für zwei Personen ( Freundin und mich) frei   

Sollte also jemand etwas gebucht haben und ihm springt jemand ab, bitte sofort PN an mich.Ebenso bei weitern Infos zur Unterkunft.
Ich würde nämlich gerne am Treffen teilnehmen.


----------



## fly-martin (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hi

also wer keine Hütte bekommt - man kann dort auch Zelten!

Bei Bedarf könnt ich ja noch ein oder 2 Reservezelte mitbringen - für Schlafsack und Luftmatratze muß dann jeder selber sorgen


@goedoek - Du als Defenderfahrer kannst doch mit Deiner Freundin im Wagen nächtigen ( haben wir im Urlaub auch gemacht )


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ja, Martin - muss wohl an der Hitze liegen  :q 

Hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.Wie dem auch sei, freu mich schon darauf. #6 

Magst Du eigentlich Laphroaig ? :q  Wenn ja, sollten wir auf jeden Fall "ein Schwätzchen halten".Hoffe der Whisky ist nach dem Transport noch richtig temperiert


----------



## fly-martin (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Tja, da haben wir ein Problem....

ich trinke keinen Alohol.....

aber schwatzen können wir auf jeden Fall - kommst mit dem Defender?

Gibt es von dem Wagen auch irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fly-martin schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da haben wir ein Problem....
> 
> ich trinke keinen Alohol..... >> kein Ding, denn gibt's Tee
> 
> ...


 Nee im Moment noch nicht.Der sieht im Original ja auch viel besser aus - aber wem sag ich das  #h


----------



## Reisender (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Bin schon Richtig gespannt was es sonst noch alles gibt !!!! 

Vieleicht fangen wir ja dieses jahr einen größeren hecht wie das letzte jahr 
:q :q  Über 25 cm.......:q :q


----------



## goeddoek (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fly-martin schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da haben wir ein Problem....
> 
> ich trinke keinen Alohol.....
> 
> ...




Doch - ich hab ein paar auf meinem Handy gefunden.Sind nicht gerade anspruchsvoll.Aber ich denke, für den Anfang reicht es  |supergri


----------



## Supporter (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hat sich unser 10.000 Member papa eigentlich schon gemeldet?Bzgl.dem Fass Bier,was an den Edersee kommen soll? :q


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich unser 10.000 Member papa eigentlich schon gemeldet?Bzgl.dem Fass Bier,was an den Edersee kommen soll? :q




Er passt ja auf, der Supporter.Aber Recht hast Du  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

72 Teilnehmer bis jetzt.... ey Freunde, da geht doch noch was


----------



## fly-martin (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Freut Euch auf heut abend - 

denn da trag ich den nächsten gesponsorten Gewinn ein!!


----------



## fly-martin (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Es ist soweit :


der neue Gewinn ist eingetragen !! 

Wer sich hier nicht anmeldet und hinkommt ist selber schuld....


----------



## Supporter (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Das wird ja immer besser #6 werde mich mit Losen eindecken,bis der Arzt kommt....... |supergri Danke für die Info,Martin-den Preis nehme ich sofort  |supergri


----------



## Supporter (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wär noch Intresse hat an einer Ferienwohnung(ich selber habe dort gerade gebucht)ca.max 500 m,von der Teichmann-Anlage entfernt,bitte pm an mich.Wir haben dort auch nur 1 Nacht gebucht(2-3 sind auch möglich)mit legger Frühstück für einen super Kurs #6  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo Andre,
das mit deiner Ferienwohnung kannst auch nochmal hier vermerken: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51654

Yeah.. freu mich schon auf das Treffen


----------



## Lachsy (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

franzl vergess das Hefeweizen nicht  |wavey: sonst bleib ich beim köpi hängen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Supporter (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Franz,Befehl ausgeführt :q bring für mich auch legger Weizen mit :q 

@Lachsy:Mit der PC-Göttin mal einen zu naschen,da freue ich mich auch drauf :q


----------



## Lachsy (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Franz,Befehl ausgeführt :q bring für mich auch legger Weizen mit :q
> 
> @Lachsy:Mit der PC-Göttin mal einen zu naschen,da freue ich mich auch drauf :q



andre bin keine kamptrinkerin  will wieder nüchtern zu hause eintrudeln . trotzdem freue ich mich tierisch auf wochenende. Aber laßt die Pc zuhause, mache dort kein support  :q  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## schlot (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

@Lachsy, Schade dann wär ich vielleicht auch gekommen!  :q


----------



## fly-martin (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

.... und wieder hab ich nen Preis in der Liste eintragen können!


@schlot - Lachsy ist doch da, und dann willst Du nicht kommen? Das versteh ich nicht !

Ich denke, daß jeder dem Chlarissa mal geholfen hat ruhig mal mit Ihr einen trinken könnte....


----------



## Supporter (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Fänd es auch schade,wenn der gute "support",den Lachsy hier leistet,nicht belohnt wird.Daher,denke ich,sollten  alle Boardies die kommen und die tolle hilfe schonmal genutzt haben,ein schönes Getränk mitbringen-und dann Prost,mit Clarissa machen .....für den tollen support :q  |supergri  :q  |supergri 

Nix für ungut-Clarissa #g  |supergri


----------



## fly-martin (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

.... und es werden mehr Preise!!

Wieder wurde ein Eintrag gemacht!


aber schaut doch selbst - und meldet Euch an!!


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wirklich eine sehr nette Auswahl an Preisen! Werde auch versuchen vorbeizukommen.


----------



## Supporter (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Schnell,schnell-Boardie Jungs/"Tenny`s" |supergri wer noch eine Unterkunft sucht,zu Fairen Preisen,pm. an mich- |wavey: sup. |wavey:


----------



## fly-martin (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

.... und es wurden weitere Preise gemeldet!!

Unser Member Karsten Berlin hat noch einige Großfisch und Spezialvorfächer dazugelegt!


aber schaut doch selbst - und meldet Euch an - es sind nur noch wenige Wochen!!


----------



## UglyDuck (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo
wenn es Newbies am Board erlaubt ist, werde ich och mal bei Euch vorbei schauen ....würde mich freuen...... leider hab ich am Freitag noch Spätschicht, darum erst am Samstag ...... 
gruß Joachim


----------



## fly-martin (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hi  Joachim

Newbies - aber klar doch! Jeder ist willkommen!!

Um uns die Planung zu erleichtern meldet Euch bitte auf der Website an!!

Danke


----------



## Supporter (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Klar,komm auf jedenfall-egal ob Newbie oder lange dabei,denke jeder AB.Member ist dort Herzlich Willkommen |wavey:


----------



## arno (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit einem Rettungshubschrauber aus ?? da sich ja die kleinen mal gerne zerlegen auf dem Trampoli (siehe Letztes Jahr)......auch eine Kindergärtnerin währe nicht schlecht !! damit Papa und Mama mal einige Stunden alleine das Fest genießen können.:q  :q :q :q
> 
> 
> Freue mich schon auf das Treffen |wavey: |wavey:




Reisender, meinst Du das Du Aufsicht nötig hast?


----------



## Laksos (2. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

|smash: Und immer dran denken, man kann's ja nicht oft genug in Erinnerung bringen! Es können sich ruhig noch ein paar Boardies mehr anmelden, auch die noch zaudernden! Für alle weiteren Infos einfach nur auf das Bildchen unten in meiner Signatur anklicken! |supergri  |smash:


----------



## Supporter (2. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

|good: 





			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> |smash: Und immer dran denken, man kann's ja nicht oft genug in Erinnerung bringen! Es können sich ruhig noch ein paar Boardies mehr anmelden, auch die noch zaudernden! Für alle weiteren Infos einfach nur auf das Bildchen unten in meiner Signatur anklicken! |supergri  |smash:


Je mehr kommen,Je mehr Spass ist am Edersee |supergri Herzlich Willkommen @all :m


----------



## Laksos (6. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So,
inzwischen könnt ihr auf der Ederseetreffen-Homepage in der Sponsorenliste bei SHIMANO und ULI BEYER nachlesen, was im einzelnen für unsere Tombola gespendet wurde!

Ganz frisch habe ich nun auch ein feines Paket von HAKUMA als neuem AB-Jubiläumssponsor erhalten mit einigen Ködern aus dem HAKUMA-Programm. Ein eintsprechender neuer Eintrag in der Sponsorenliste wird in Kürze noch erfolgen.

P.S.:
Ihr könnt euch gerne weiter für das Treffen anmelden! :m 


.


----------



## Supporter (8. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Da suche ich doch glatt einen Sponsor,der mir meine Lose sponsort :q Da sind wirklich feinste Preise im Topf #6 Nicht umsonst heisst der Beitrag:Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen und das wir es gewiss,auch ohne die tollen Preise |wavey:


----------



## PASA (8. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So, ich hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet. Wenn ich unseren Italienurlaub einen Tag früher beenden kann, dann komme ich direkt vom Gardasee zum Edersee.

PS
Gibt es einen Extrapokal für die weiteste Anreise?


----------



## Sailfisch (8. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				PASA schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es einen Extrapokal für die weiteste Anreise?



Den bekommst Du schon deshalb nicht, weil Du ja die kürzeste Abfahrt hast!  :m


----------



## Laksos (9. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Na, rob kommt ja immerhin auch extra aus Autriche angereist! Und muß wieder da hin zurück!  

Und übrigens klasse:
Gerade hat sich der 80. Teilnehmer angemeldet! #6 
Ich hoffe, die Dunkelziffer wird nicht zu hoch und es melden sich die Inkognitos ebenfalls noch an!
Wir werden es doch wohl noch schaffen, 3-stellig zu werden, oder? :m


----------



## fly-martin (9. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

... tja, was soll ich sagen..... wieder ein Sponsor mehr in der Liste!!


Einfach nur Klasse!!


----------



## Supporter (9. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ahh,Hakuma-wer seinen Zusatzkatalog 2005 mitbringt,der bekommt von mir auf die Titelseite ein Autogramm(inkl.Sign.),auf mein Ab.Benutzerbild :q


----------



## fly-martin (11. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

Die Liste der Sponsoren ist wieder länger geworden...


----------



## Jirko (11. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

reschpekt martin! da habt ihr ja schon nen feines häufchen an sehr interessanten preisen zusammengekrabbelt #6 nur zu dumm, daß ich nicht dabei sein kann... aber muddi würde mir die koffer vor die tür stellen , wenn der olle jirko nach seinem 2-wochen-turn aus norge heimkommend, gleich wieder losrutscht... wünsche euch nen heiden spaß und sonnenschein #h


----------



## Supporter (12. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> reschpekt martin! da habt ihr ja schon nen feines häufchen an sehr interessanten preisen zusammengekrabbelt #6 nur zu dumm, daß ich nicht dabei sein kann... aber muddi würde mir die koffer vor die tür stellen , wenn der olle jirko nach seinem 2-wochen-turn aus norge heimkommend, gleich wieder losrutscht... wünsche euch nen heiden spaß und sonnenschein #h


Schade Jirko,das du nicht kommst :c hätte dich mal gerne persönlich kennen gelernt |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (12. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



> Schade Jirko,das du nicht kommst...


wer behauptet denn sowas? |kopfkrat... nun mal budder bei die fische: woher hast du die teleniernummer von meiner lebensabschnittsbevollmächtigten??? :q


> hätte dich mal gerne persönlich kennen gelernt...


dat sagen die büchsen auch immer zu mir :q

aber glaub mir andre, dich würd ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen!!!  :m... wie gesagt, komm im februar mit family nach berlin... dann lernst du noch nen ganz anderen haufen verrückter kennen  #h


----------



## Supporter (14. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Möchte 3 Wochen vor dem Treffen nochmal darauf hinweisen,wer nicht das Wochenende in einem "abgesoffenen"Zelt verbringen möchte,es stehen noch nette Ferienwohnungen für 25 Euro(p.P-inkl.Frühstück)bereit.Bei Intresse,bitte pn.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Unterkünfte gibt es bei Camping Teichmann, ggf sind dort auch noch Hütten frei. Außerdem ist auf dem Campingplatz noch keiner abgesoffen - jedenfalls nicht im Wasser !
Das richtige Feeling kommt eigentlich nur im Zelt richtig zur Geltung....

Wer aber nicht Zelten will und bei Teichmann auf Anfrage nichts bekommt kann sich in dem Trööt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51654
mit anderen Boardies kurzschließen um z.B. Wohngemeinschaften zu bilden.

Danke für deinen Einsatz Supporter aber einen "Gemeinschfts wohnen Thread" gib ja schon.  :m


----------



## Supporter (14. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

"Gemeinschfts wohnen Thread" |kopfkrat wollte duch hier keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und bzgl.absaufen,habe ich das auch nicht behauptet(das es schonmal passiert ist)Wollte nur auf freie Wohnungen hinweisen,aber ist ja scheinbar nicht erwünscht


----------



## fly-martin (14. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hi Andre

dieser Thread hier war gemeint : Mitbewohner gesucht   #h 


Ach ja : Infos sind jederzeit willkommen - hat auch keiner was anderes behauptet!  :q


----------



## fly-martin (16. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

Leute - es sind nur noch wenige Tage bis zum Ederseetreffen  |wavey: 

Und wieder konnte ich die Liste der Sponsoren erweitern!!


Wer da nicht mitmacht.....   |kopfkrat


----------



## Supporter (16. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden ;+ Nieten gibt es keine bei dem Treffen ;+ Bei den Supi-Preisen :q Habe jetzt schon richtig Lust auf den  #6 Edersee #6


----------



## fly-martin (16. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hi

zur Info : es gibt Nieten  :m


----------



## Laksos (19. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

.

*Nicht vergessen:

In 2 Wochen ist es soweit! |director:  |smash: *


----------



## Wille (23. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo
habe die Möglichkeit einen großen Schwenkgrill mitzubringen ca. 1m
Durchmesser, besteht Interesse ?
In der Feuerpfanne kann man nach dem Grillen auch ein kleines Lagerfeuer entzünden .
Wenn Interesse komme ich mit Anhänger.
Gruß Wille


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Wille,
einen großen Schwenkgrill und einen noch größeren festen Grill in der Grillhütte haben wir dort zur Verfügung für Samstag Abend. Und auch einen Feuerplatz gibt es noch extra hinter der Grillhütte. Also danke für dein Angebot, dennoch könnte dein Grill am Freitag oder Samstag Mittag ganz gut ankommen. Wen es keine Umstände sind kannst du den ja mitbringen aber Not tut das nicht.  Allerdings sind Kohle oder Holz gerne gesehen zum Feuer machen und grillen. :m


----------



## Wille (23. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hi 
Meeresangler ja Brennholz habe ich schon viel  wenn Bauholzabfälle wo auch mal ein paar Nägel im Holz stecken verwendet werden kann.
Verwende es selbt für Lagerfeuer im Garten mit meinem Nachbar l also wenn möglich dann komme ich mit Anhänger mit Holz.
Den Schwenkgrill mit zubringen macht keine große Mühe wenn nicht
benötigt dann bleibt er halt auf dem Anhänger und wird nicht dreckig . 

Wille


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Super, das ist doch ein Angebot. #6 Dafür gibs n Bier.


----------



## Wille (24. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Prima 
freue mich auf das Treffen komme mit meinen Kindern
Lena 11 J und simon 14 J. und Reise am Freitag an


----------



## Supporter (25. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

@ buddha-Du reist ja auch an,dann können wir ja mit alles Boardies ne schöne Single auf nehmen :q Das wird bestimmt der Chartbreaker überhaupt :q Von 0 in die Top 10  #6


----------



## fit1 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hidio,

habe gerade euer Newsletter bekommen und was lese ich da Geburtstag am Edersee feiern.
HeHe.
Weiss nicht ob ihr euch noch an unseren Verein erinnert,wir hatten das Vergnügen uns an dem Grillabend kennen zu lernen.
(Habt uns die Grillhütte überlassen)

Nu ja werden uns dann wohl wiedersehen da wir unser Treffen auch an diesem Wochenende haben.

Vieleicht sieht man sich dann auf ein Bier oder zwei !!!

Bis dahin Petrie Heil 
#6
P.S. Habe gerade am Edersee angrufen (Teichmann) Grillhütte belegt wegen eigener Feier. Die machen sowas wie ein Ferien-Abschlußfest.
Schade d.h. eigenen Grill mitbringen.#d

www.bo-clan.org


----------



## fly-martin (25. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo fit1

Tja, da kommt Ihr halt mal auf ein Bier vorbei, denn diesmal waren wir schneller und haben die Grillhütte gebucht #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin fit1,
seid ihr die Zocker vom letzten Jahr? Ich freu mich mit euch wieder ein Bier zu trinken.  |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (25. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Und nicht die Mädels vergessen !!!!!:q :q :q :q


----------



## fit1 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

HeHe,
Teichmann hat mich eben nochmal zurückgerufen und gesagt das ihr schneller wart !!!! :c 
Aber kein Problem nächstes Jahr sind wir schneller !#6 

Aber auf eure Einladung kommen wir gerne mal vorbei auf ein Bierchen und etwas Plaudern. 

Also dann bis nächste Woche |wavey:


----------



## Laksos (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

fit1,

bei euch war doch auch ein Angler dabei, der wird sich sicher wieder besonders freuen! :m


----------



## Gerry (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Werde wohl auch kommen wollte noch kurzfristig wegen ferienhaus bei teichmann anrufen aber immer besetzt.
Muss man nen 5 Personen Zelt extra anmelden bei teichmann oder kann man da einfach so kommen?


----------



## fly-martin (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo

@Gerry - nein, brauchst Du nicht extra anmelden. Die Teichmänner haben die ganze Wiese für uns reserviert - sagst bei der Anmeldung das Du zu uns gehörst und wirst zur Wiese geschickt

Hast Du Dich denn auf der Webseite angemeldet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Kämmt Euch, zieht Euch was anständiges an und benehmt Euch ))
Denn es wird auch ein Fernsehteam da sein (Planet TodayAngeln), da müsst Ihr mit rechnen dass Ihr auch im Fernsehen gezeigt werdet ))


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Na Tom, wenn das ins Fernsehn kommt dann mußt du aber noch einen Crashkurs in deutscher Sprache machen.  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Jajaja, gibs mir  )


----------



## goeddoek (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jajaja, gibs mir  )




"Jaaah,jaaah - gib's mir"  |kopfkrat 

Vorsicht, Jungs - nicht dass das hier so'ne "Tatütata-Geschichte" wird  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Kämmt Euch, zieht Euch was anständiges an und benehmt Euch ))
> Denn es wird auch ein Fernsehteam da sein (Planet TodayAngeln), da müsst Ihr mit rechnen dass Ihr auch im Fernsehen gezeigt werdet ))



eh dat geht numal garnicht! sonntagsklamotten bleiben im schrank   
kämmen und waschen? wie das jahr ist doch noch garnicht um  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Supporter (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Kämmt Euch, zieht Euch was anständiges an und benehmt Euch ))
> Denn es wird auch ein Fernsehteam da sein (Planet TodayAngeln), da müsst Ihr mit rechnen dass Ihr auch im Fernsehen gezeigt werdet ))


Hoffe nicht,das das TV-Team da am Samstag anrückt,und dann wohl noch am Abend filmen will  |supergri


----------



## Reisender (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich hoffe doch mal das die Mods nicht aus ihren Freilaufgehege ausbrechen um auch mit auf dem film zu sein. |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Leute,
was ist mit dem Flohmarkt? Guckt mal in den anderen Thread!  Habt ihr Lust zu so was?


----------



## Pickerfan (26. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe nicht,das das TV-Team da am Samstag anrückt,und dann wohl noch am Abend filmen will |supergri


Da hast Du recht sonst möchte ich nicht für Deinen ordnungsgemässen Zustand garantieren:m #g


----------



## Laksos (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

.


*Dieses Wochenende ist es soweit!​*

Von Freitag bis Sonntag steigt das Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen (offizieller Veranstaltungstag ist der Samstag) in der Nähe des Edersees, es haben sich inzwischen 90 Leute angemeldet. Gerne könnt ihr euch aber auch noch weiterhin in die Liste eintragen! :m


----------



## Supporter (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wille,
> einen großen Schwenkgrill und einen noch größeren festen Grill in der Grillhütte haben wir dort zur Verfügung für Samstag Abend. Und auch einen Feuerplatz gibt es noch extra hinter der Grillhütte. Also danke für dein Angebot, dennoch könnte dein Grill am Freitag oder Samstag Mittag ganz gut ankommen. Wen es keine Umstände sind kannst du den ja mitbringen aber Not tut das nicht.  Allerdings sind Kohle oder Holz gerne gesehen zum Feuer machen und grillen. :m


Allso,brauche ich nicht noch einen eigenen Grill mitbringen(für Samstag)?Wann kommt denn das TV Team nu? |wavey:


----------



## Laksos (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Mit dem Grill mußt du selbst entscheiden! Ich bringe für alle Fälle sicherheitshalber trotzdem unseren kleinen 40cm-Grill mit, meine Family soll ja nicht vor ewigem Warten hungern!  
Im Ernst, wenns nicht zuviel Platz wegnimmt, würde ich dir sicherheitshalber raten, ihn auf alle Fälle ins Auto zu packen, auch wenn er später nicht gebraucht wird.  

Zum TV-Team kann ich dir nichts sagen, da weiß Thomas sicher mehr.

(Bin jetzt direkt aber längere Zeit offline und kann auf eine ggf. Anschlussfrage nicht antworten!)


----------



## Wille (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo supporter
Schwenkgrill und Kohle und Brennholz sind auf meinen Anhänger
also kein Problem  es ist noch Platz auf dem Grill #g


----------



## Supporter (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Wille schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo supporter
> Schwenkgrill und Kohle und Brennholz sind auf meinen Anhänger
> also kein Problem  es ist noch Platz auf dem Grill #g


Vielen Dank,für die Info #6


----------



## Laksos (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Prima, Wille,

daß du's nochmal so klarstellst! #6 

Dann braucht Andre ja doch nicht unbedingt seinen Hochofen mitbringen!  

Laksine hat es sich heute nochmal von CAMPING TEICHMANN bestätigen lassen:
Wir haben das große Zelt und den angrenzenden Grillplatz ebenfalls ALLE 3 TAGE(!) von Freitag bis Sonntag! Das heißt, wir können FR UND Sa dort Grillen und am Sonntag morgen gemeinsam im großen Zelt frühstücken, wer will! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So langsam wirds ernst, ich freu mich schon )


----------



## Supporter (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Sonntag Morgen?Dachte da erfolgt eine schöne Angler-Messe :q (Lieder singen usw.),ist kein Papst da? :c Nee im Ernst:Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit,habe schon richtig Lust auf das Treffen #6


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag Morgen?Dachte da erfolgt eine schöne Angler-Messe :q (Lieder singen usw.),ist kein Papst da? :c Nee im Ernst:Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit,habe schon richtig Lust auf das Treffen #6




Wetter spielt mit  :m 

Schaut Euch mal die Vorhersage an.

Freitag,
02.09.2005    
23 °C
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20 %  


Samstag,
03.09.2005    
23 °C  Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 30 %  


Sonntag,
04.09.2005    
19 °C Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20 %

Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig  :q  #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Freu mich auch schon riesig darauf. |wavey: 
Und wieder werde ich neue Boardies kennen lernen. #6 
Das wird ein Fest mit super viel Spass. :m


----------



## Reisender (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Und wenn ich komme, lacht die Sonne vom ganzen Herzen..:z :z :z :z


----------



## Ossipeter (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und nette Bekanntschaften. Ist immer wieder faszinierend wie sich so ein Event entwickelt. Aber bei den Orgis  und Teilnehmern kann ja fast nichts schief gehen. Lasst mich nach der Rückkehr aus Norge wenigstens am Bericht teilnehmen.


----------



## Gast 1 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wie ich ja schon vielen von Euch persönlich gesagt habe, bin ich tieftraurig, nicht dabei zu sein.:c:c:c:c
Das Treffen mit vielen von Euch in Meerbusch hat bleibende Erinnerungen hinterlassen.:m:m:m


Aber ich kann mich nicht zerreissen und gleichzeitig bei Euch, auf unserem Landesverbandstreffen und auf der Hochzeit meines besten Freundes sein.
Schade.:c:c:c

Und gerade deshalb von mir die besten Wünsche und Grüße für dieses tolle Event.:m:m


----------



## Laksos (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Danke Falk, für die Gelingenswünsche! #6 


> Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig


Schnee!? Goeddoek, mach keinen Quatsch!


----------



## fly-martin (29. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

... und ne kleine Defenderparty machen wir auch so nebenbei...


----------



## Supporter (30. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fly-martin schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ne kleine Defenderparty machen wir auch so nebenbei...


Nicht nur das,Martin,es wird auch einen AB.Manager-Liga Stammtisch geben :q  #h


----------



## goeddoek (30. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fly-martin schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ne kleine Defenderparty machen wir auch so nebenbei...



So ist es."Schnee" wird's sicherlich weder in der einen noch anderen Form geben  :q  :q  :q 

Nur noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## krauthi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

erst ma glückwunsch an die tolle orga.#6 


da ich leider  auch nicht dabei sein kann  (obwohl ich gerne würde ) 

wünsche ich allen teilnehmern/rinnen  vielllllllllllllll spaß und megafun

freue mich schon auf folgende berichte /bilder


gruß krauthi#h


----------



## Laksos (31. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

.





* |smash: Beachtet bitte auch diesen thread hier!  |smash: * 





.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Leute, is bald soweit. Ich freu mich und habe mich kurz entschlossen mein Lansky Schleifset mitzubringen. Also wer ein stumpfes Filetiermesser oder ähnliches hat soll das mal mitbringen. Gemeinsam bekommen wir das dann wieder scharf.   :m


----------



## Lachsy (31. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

jörg cool, bekommst von uns ein Messer in die hand gedrückt, mal sehen ob ich danach die (verrauchte ) luft schneiden kann  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ee hör ma Laxi, gemeinsam hab ich gesagt. Das heist ich tu zeigen und du schleifen.  |bla:  |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (31. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

ich schleifen????? tzzzzzzzzzzz ich bin grobmotrikerin  musste mit Winni machen  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## goeddoek (31. August 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ich schleifen????? tzzzzzzzzzzz ich bin grobmotrikerin  musste mit Winni machen  |supergri
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Na, na, na - mit 'nem Lansky Schleifset und Jörg's Hilfe schaffst Du das auch

>> " ... and it's sooo easy,Mike "  |supergri Ja - ich bin werbegeschädigt  #q 

Guckst Du schön zu, wenn der Onkel das vormacht und ruckzuck kannst Du das selbst.


----------



## Laksos (1. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Prima, ich bring dann den stumpfen alten Rasenmäher mit!  

Bis jetzt haben sich übrigens 94 Teilnehmer angemeldet! #6 

Wir werden doch wohl noch die hundert voll kriegen?


.


----------



## lordwuddy (1. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo Leute
Ich bin heute das letzte mal am PC. Bin ab morgen am Edersee. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns. Also dann bis Morgen. :m
lordwuddy


----------



## Pickerfan (1. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ja bis SA. würd ich sagen.
Gute Fahrt


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, ich bring dann den stumpfen alten Rasenmäher mit!
> 
> Bis jetzt haben sich übrigens 94 Teilnehmer angemeldet! #6
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch nen Mähdrescher von meinem Onkel hier stehen - da dauert die Anfahrt zwar ein bisschen länger - aber es soll sich ja lohnen :m 

94 Teilnehmer - alle Achtung !! #6


----------



## Lachsy (1. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

klaus fahr mit dem Mähdrescher nicht über die bahn, ausser er hat ein frisierten motor drunter. aber dann würden wir dich ja hören. 

Wehe ich komme an und das bier ist nicht kalt  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage weil das bisher nirgendswo explizit geschrieben steht: Wie sieht das mit Hunden auf der Campingsplatzanlage Teichmann denn aus? Wer weiß darüber definitv bescheid?!  :m

EDIT:
wenn Hunde 3,60 beim Campen kosten werden sie wohl erlaubt sein oder?  |kopfkrat


----------



## shipper (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hallo 
geht noch was mit WoMo 6,5m und 3,00m Angelkoffer --ähh --anhäger , Würde ggf gegen 20.00 Uhr anrollen. 
Gruß shipper


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wünsche Euch allen 
ein Super Gei... Treffen & eine schöne Zeit!
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder die folgen


----------



## fly-martin (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

@ Shipper - Defender geht immer! ;-))


Du weist doch : die andern können schneller fahren, aber wir kommen überall durch ....


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

...... und Petrus hat auch ein Einsehen: das ganze Wochenende bleibt trocken bei angenehmen 24°C - wer zu Hause bleibt ist selber Schuld!
Bis nachher!


----------



## Laksos (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Dort ist sicher noch reichlich Platz für alle! Wenn ihr nähere Fragen zu Unterkunft/Zelten etc. habt, bitte direkt Campingplatz Teichmann anklingeln. Wer will, kann sich ja auch noch kurzfristig entscheiden und hinkommen! :m 

So, wir 4 sind jetzt durch die Tür und rollen auf die Piste, tschö bis nachher am Edersee oder sonst wieder Anfang nächster Woche! #h


----------



## Gerry (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

#6 Bin auch schon am packen. Hab ja 3 Frauen dabei. Was die alles brauchen  #d .
Haupsache die ruten gehen noch mit.
Werde gegen Nachmittag einrollen, wenn der kleine Golf nicht zusammenbricht  .

Also bis nachher  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Lachsy (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

sind auch am packen, fleisch wird noch abgeholt, wollen ja nicht verhungern 

Das ruhrpott ist nachher auf dem weg zum edersee. Also bahn frei 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Auch wenn (oder gerade weil) ich nicht dabei sein kann:
 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß und jede Menge gute Laune für's kommende Wochenende. Jetzt, wo auch noch das Wetter optimal mitspielt, wird's sicherlich ein absolutes Anglerboard-Highlight-Event !!!
 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Leck mich am ........ mußte grade noch meinen Auspuff Schweißen lassen, der ist mir durchgebrochen. aber die männer der Werkstadt haben ganze arbeit geleistet und haben ihn wieder hin bekommen. nun komme ich später zum treffen, also haltet mir ein bier kalt !!!!! denn ich habe keine Klima im Auto.|supergri |supergri   werde heute abend eintreffen.........|wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich bin in 2 Stunden auch unterwegs = Hinein in den Wuppertaler Stau


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

ich werde wohl erst morgen Nachmittag aufschlagen - Frau muß noch arbeiten  |evil:


----------



## goeddoek (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Da wirst Du nicht der Letzte sein  |supergri 
Können leider auch erst Morgen anreisen  #q


----------



## Supporter (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Gibbet am Edersee,kein Internet?Will mal hören was uns da morgen so erwartet |supergri Wir starten morgen gegen 9 Uhr Richtung Sauerland im Konvoi mit Pickerfan und Stöpsel72,hoffen das wir gegen 12 Uhr das erste "Blonde"naschen können |supergri Allen eine Gute Fahrt |wavey:


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Treffen und gute Unterhaltung.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## fette beute (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Gibbet am Edersee,kein Internet?Will mal hören was uns da morgen so erwartet |supergri Wir starten morgen gegen 9 Uhr Richtung Sauerland im Konvoi mit Pickerfan und Stöpsel72,hoffen das wir gegen 12 Uhr das erste "Blonde"naschen können |supergri Allen eine Gute Fahrt |wavey:



gute fahrt und viel spaß euch allen,ich paß hier so lange auf :m |supergri |wavey:


----------



## Pickerfan (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> gute fahrt und viel spaß euch allen,ich paß hier so lange auf :m |supergri |wavey:


Versprochen fette das erste gönn ich der roten Laterne


----------



## fette beute (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Versprochen fette das erste gönn ich der roten Laterne




|jump: ok |jump:


----------



## Supporter (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Versprochen fette das erste gönn ich der roten Laterne


 |muahah:  |good:  :m Da kannste einen drauf lassen,ich bin dabei #g


----------



## fette beute (2. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah:  |good:  :m Da kannste einen drauf lassen,ich bin dabei #g




es sei euch gegönnt |wavey: prost |wavey:#g#2


----------



## Karstein (3. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Auch von Meinereiner als gerade aus Norge Zurückgekommenem viel Spaß beim Treffen und dem Gewinner der Dieter Eisele - Tombolapreise herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

wünsch euch allen ne Menge Spaß !!!!  |bla: #6
vielleicht schaff ichs ja zum nächsten Geburtstag |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Pickerfan (3. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wünsch euch allen ne Menge Spaß !!!! |bla: #6
> vielleicht schaff ichs ja zum nächsten Geburtstag |kopfkrat :m


Das hoffe ich doch wohl. Werd jetzt noch die letzten Sachen ins Auto packen und dann so langsam Richtung Supporter brausen
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Supporter (3. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Bin "on Tour"---bis gleich |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Schade das es keine LIVE WEB CAM gibt beim Treffen...
würde gerne mal reinschauen!


----------



## Lotte (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

moin-moin,



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das es keine LIVE WEB CAM gibt beim Treffen...
> würde gerne mal reinschauen!



ist doch ne prima anregung für das nächste geburtstagstreffen!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

so jetzt sind wir auch wieder zurück vom Treffen - war ne klasse Veranstaltung mit einer tollen Stimmung #6


----------



## Jirko (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

...wer war denn der glückliche und hat den GS für´s ABACUS gewonnen? würd mich gerne seelisch & moralisch auf was vorbereiten wollen tun


----------



## Sailfisch (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer war denn der glückliche und hat den GS für´s ABACUS gewonnen? würd mich gerne seelisch & moralisch auf was vorbereiten wollen tun



Unser Franzl! 
Also Jirko, schon mal das ein oder andere Bierchen kaltstellen!  |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

wir sind auch wieder daheim. Es war ein super Ab-Geburtstag  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

soo ich geh jetzt mal die bilder sotieren 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Magic_Moses (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Bin wieder zu Hause. Meine Leber hängt in Fetzen und irgendwie spüre ich meinen Kopf nicht mehr.
War eine absolut gelungene Veranstaltung! Ein ganz fettes Lob an die Orga-Crew.
Mein perönliches Highlight war der Grätenschneider und der wird heute abend, so mein Körper bis dahin noch durchhält, auch gleich eingesetzt.
Nu wird aber erst einmal geschlafen.


----------



## Jirko (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

dunnerschlach kai! unser franzl hat den GS gewonnen? klingt nach manipulation *ganzschnellwechrenn* ... congratulation franzl #6


----------



## Sailfisch (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> dunnerschlach kai! unser franzl hat den GS gewonnen? klingt nach manipulation *ganzschnellwechrenn* ... congratulation franzl #6



Klar wurde manipuliert! Wir haben erst die Lose verteilt und dann die Nummern den Preisen zugeordnet!  |supergri  Dabei hat sich aber mal wieder gezeigt: Kein hat mich lieb!  :c  :c  :c  Habe nämlich nur kleiner Preise gewonnen, mit Ausnahme der Go Smöla DVD von Laksos, die aber gleich doppelt!  #d  #d  #d 

Spaß bei Seite: War ein tolles Fest wir hatten alle viel Spaß!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

so ein paar bilderchen 

Achtung Zeltaufbau . Thomas hat ne tragen oder haltende rolle   






Laksos prüft wo die blumenkästen hinpassen






ja wie rum den nun?






das Trollingboot  :k 






Freitag-abends am lagerfeuer











Terra-nova in aktion 






und hier weis ich garnicht wer das ist, ach doch unser Tiffy






und jemand der nicht fehlen darf !


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Bin auch wieder "at Home"habe nur gestern Abend mal gerade 20Euro  gesetzt,fürs Taxi;für 300 meter ,weil ich den Weg,zum Haus nicht mehr gefunden habe |supergri Noch besser als mein Schwager,10cm Risswunde am Arm und ein fettes Knie---war das alles wirklich so schlimm,Gestern? :m


----------



## MelaS72 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

wenn im Laufe der nächsten Tage noch mehr Bilder kommen, breche ich hier in Tränen aus, dass ich nicht mit dabei war :c


----------



## MelaS72 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

aber ich werde sie mir trotzdem mit Freuden ansehen, damit ich auch weiss, was ich verpasst habe. Die nächsten Spriterhöhungen halten mich dann nichtmehr ab. Dann erscheine ich halt mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wurde der Hund schon gefunden: |supergri ,denn habe ich gestern gesehen |supergri


----------



## Gerry (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Bin auch wieder da. War echt MEGAKLASSE  #6 
@ Supporter:
Wie geht denn das, Haus nich mer finden? Meine Frau hat dich doch extra noch zur Hauptstr gebracht  : |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Tiffy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin zusammen,

wir sind auch wieder heile zuhause angekommen. #h

War schön


----------



## Franz_16 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Servus 

Bin nach 4,5 Stunden Autobahn nun auch wieder daheim.. Heimfahrt war stau und stressfrei 

Zum Treffen: 
Es war ein rundum gelungenes Treffen. Zu jeder Zeit war der AB-Spirit mit uns :q :q 
Vielen Dank an das Org-Team - das habt ihr super hinbekommen #6 #6
Eine kleinen Wunsch fürs nächste Jahr hätte ich allerdings noch: 
Beim Mehrkampf solltet ihr fürs nächste Jahr auch mal Gegner organisieren... nicht nur Opfer  

@Jirko
 kannst schon mal ne Pulle kalt stellen #6 #6


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

franzl, schön das ihr auch heile zuhause angekommen seid.

Franzl und sein neuer Traumfisch |supergri 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So...bin nun auch wieder zu Hause gelandet. :m 

Es war echt ein klasse Fest mit vielen super Boardies. #6 
Danke an die gesamte Orgacrew.Jungs das habt ihr saustark organiesiert. #6  #6  #6 
Besonders gefreut hat mich das ich meinen alten Freund Siegerlaender nach 3 Jahren wiedergetroffen habe.

@ *Karsten_Berlin*

Danke für die DVD.   :m 
Habe übrigens noch eine vom richtigen Heilifang gewonnen. |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

@ *Moses*

Ab heute ist wieder vollkommene Enthaltsamkeit in Punkto Alkohol angesagt. :m 

@ *Jirko*

Na mein Bester...dann warte mal bis der Franzl da iss. :m 

@ *supporter*

Du bist der härteste Gast....mit dem Taxi auf einem Campingplatz zur Hütte fahren. :m 

@ *Tuffy*

Wie gehts deiner Leber? :m 

@ *Christian*

Alter Mäusebabybeschützer...wer hat bei euch im Zelt so fürchterlich geschnarcht?...du oder Tuffy. :m


----------



## Tiffy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ *Tuffy*
> 
> Wie gehts deiner Leber? :m
> 
> ...



Moin Dorscherl,

Leber, Milz, Nieren alles ein Matsch...   

Und Chris schnarcht. Ich nicht. Hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gehört


----------



## Franky (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moinsen...

Ich bin leider nicht ganz so fix durchgekommen, aber auch wieder heil @ Home!

Dass die Veranstaltung ein Megahammer war, brauche ich ja nicht wiederholen, wenngleich für mich nur leider zu kurz....

Mein Dank geht hier auch gleich noch einmal an das Team und alle Anwesenden, ohne die das ja nun nicht so möglich war!!


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dorscherl,
> 
> Leber, Milz, Nieren alles ein Matsch...
> 
> Und Chris schnarcht. Ich nicht. Hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gehört



christian seine leber muss ja ok sein, er hat sich ja an fanta gehalten  |supergri 






auch von mir und winni nochmal ein herzliches Danke an die Orga-crew. war einfach klasse

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

@ Lachsy

Dat iss keine Fanta...dat iss Julitschka. :m


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

deshalb verzog er nach dem schluck das gesicht ....................... |supergri  |supergri 

Micha du bist ein veräter, wäre doch fast als fanta durchgegangen  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

schöne Bilder !!!
ein Jammer das ich nicht da war .... #q


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch wieder da. War echt MEGAKLASSE  #6
> @ Supporter:
> Wie geht denn das, Haus nich mer finden? Meine Frau hat dich doch extra noch zur Hauptstr gebracht  : |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


Mit deiner Frau?Mein Kopf sagt mir:3 Girlies,haben mir es besorgt #6 (P.S.-die letzten die ich gesehen habe,waren Franz und Moses in der Pinte-dann war Filmriss)


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde der Hund schon gefunden: |supergri ,denn habe ich gestern gesehen |supergri


FAHNNDUNG-WO steckt der Alkie?


----------



## Stöpsel72 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hi,

Auch wir sind wieder  heil nach Haus gekommen. An die Organisatoren ein herzliches Dankeschön, es war supertoll, nur meine Ohren haben einen leichten Schaden davongetragen.Für den Anfang mal die ersten Fotos.

Erika


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Tach auch, bin auch wieder da.  |wavey: 
Das Treffen war so toll wie noch keines am Edersee. Die Gäste waren alle super und das Wetter genauso.
Ich danke allen die da waren und zum gelingen beigetragen haben. #6


----------



## Sailfisch (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Hier einige Bilder von mir







































Wir hatten auch Schläfer unter uns!  :m


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wer ist der Schläfer?Ist das nicht Ma...Mo...?Hätte auch noch  Pics über ihn.. :m Wo ist der Alkie?


----------



## Hummer (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Knurri und ich sind auch wieder daheim. War toll! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Magic_Moses (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten auch Schläfer unter uns!  :m



Ich hab' nicht geschlafen - hier konzentriere ich mich lediglich auf den Erste-Hilfe-Fragebogen.


----------



## fly-martin (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

.... das sah eher aus als wenn Du von dem Grätenschneider träumst ;-))


----------



## fly-martin (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ach übrigens : wir sind auch wieder zuhause und ich bin froh, das alle zufrieden waren.

Leider konnten wir uns nicht mit jedem unterhalten, dazu war rundherum zuviel zu tun.

Danke daß Ihr da wart - war ne tolle Party!


.... und Säbelzahntiger sind doch nicht ausgestorben... zumindest haben wir sie gehört


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

martin du wirst ja TV-star  |supergri 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## goeddoek (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Leute  |wavey: 

Sind auch heil und ohne Stau angekommen.Möchte mich auch bei allen bedanken für die phantastische Party.Leider war's wirklich zu kurz.Besonders, da wir erst am Samstag anreisen konnten.Hätte mich gerne mit dem einen oder anderen Boardie länger unterhalten.

Vielen Dank an Fly Martin wegen der CDs.Hast etwas gut bei mir  :m 
Herzlich bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei Tim, der mir sehr weitergeholfen hat #6   



Es war wirklich super.Bedaure wirklich die Armen, die nicht dabeisein konnten/ durften/wollten  |supergri


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich Danke erstmal,der ganzen Orga.Crew für das geile WE.das habt Ihr toll gemacht und war  nicht mehr zu toppen #6


----------



## fly-martin (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

@ Clarissa - tja, ich glaub die Filmjungs hatten auch ihren Spaß - und auch etwas Spannung, denn fast hätten sie beim Filmen des Zielwurfes einen Pilker in der Linse....


----------



## havkat (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Party People! 

War wohl ´n konkretes, kleines Fest, wa?  #6

Wär gerne dabei gewesen, musste aber erst mal aus Troms aufschlagen und, im Wortsinn, "ankommen".

Next time!


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Party People!
> 
> War wohl ´n konkretes, kleines Fest, wa?  #6
> 
> ...


"kleines Fest" #d das war eine FETTE PARTY |laola:  |jump:  #g


----------



## Supporter (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde der Hund schon gefunden: |supergri ,denn habe ich gestern gesehen |supergri


Ich Suche,dieses Tier |supergri


----------



## Stöpsel72 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fly-martin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Clarissa - tja, ich glaub die Filmjungs hatten auch ihren Spaß - und auch etwas Spannung, denn fast hätten sie beim Filmen des Zielwurfes einen Pilker in der Linse....


Zufällig hab ich diese kleine Begebenheit auf Video, würd sie euch ja gerne zeigen, aber da warte ich noch auf Hilfe im Foto und Videoforum ...
(Also wer weiß wie es geht ...)

LG
Erika


----------



## Fitti (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Also am geilsten finde ich die Pic´s von den geangelten Fischen  :m 
Freue mich für Alle die dabei waren, war aj ein geiles Fest  #6


----------



## lordwuddy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich bin schon seit 12.15 Uhr zu Hause, war aber noch den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Wir ein schönes gelungenes Treffen, auch mein Dank geht an die Jungs und Mädels von der Orga-Crew. Aber denkt dran nächstes Jahr gibt es wieder ein Treffen ( für die, die dieses mal nicht dabei waren). Wie war das beim Zeltaufbau " man darf kein Loch auslassen"  :m 
Schöne Grüsse an alle die da waren und an alle die gern dabei gewesen wären.
lordwuddy


----------



## lordwuddy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Fiti von welchen Fischen redest du, ich war doch nicht so betrunken das ich was verpasst habe   . Ach nochwas sollte ich die Zeit dazu haben werde ich einen kleinen Bericht fürs Magazin schreiben
lordwuddy


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

volker, Fische haben wir doch gesehn  geräucherte Makrele von Jörg, und Karpfen vom Grätenschneider . 

Fitte die sollten doch reichen oder? 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Laksos (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wir vier sind auch wieder zuhause! Mann, war das klasse, aber wir sind so platt wie die vielen umgefallenen kleinen Hunde, die da rumlagen. In diesem Zusammenhang viele Grüße an Thomas von unserer Knackwurscht! |wavey:   
Eigentlich ging ich nach der Tombola abends schon auf'm Zahnfleisch und hatte mir bis dahin jedes Bierchen verkniffen, um noch 'nen Plan von allem zu haben, aber das Nachtkino mußte denn dann doch auch noch sein! |supergri  
Fotos von mir folgen später, ein kleines Filmchen evtl. auch, auch wenn's keine Konkurrenz zu den Jungs von Terranova sein wird.  
Einzig schade, daß bischen die Gelegenheit fehlte, mit dem ein oder anderen noch bischen mehr zu quatschen, z.B. mit Franzl. Aber sonst war's trotzdem trotz der vielen Leute supergemütlich und abwechslungsreich. #6 

@Stöpsel72
Wenn das Video nicht zu groß ist, kannst du es mir an team@laksos.de mailen. Oder wenn es umfangreicher ist, auf CD/DVD brennen und an meine Postanschrift (s. Impressum meiner HP) schicken. Ich lade dir dann deinen Streifen auf den Server vom Anglerboad hoch.


.


----------



## Sailfisch (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' nicht geschlafen - hier konzentriere ich mich lediglich auf den Erste-Hilfe-Fragebogen.



Hast Du eigentlich die 2 größten Rätsel der Welt derweil gelöst?


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Laksos laufende Knackwurscht






Knurri beim Pilker unterhandwurf wettbewerb






den er gewonnen hat






einige bilder des mehrkampfs 











Grieische Handangel werfen






das Siegerteam






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Na da bin ich mal auf den Bericht und all die Fotos und Videos die da noch kommen gespannt. #6  :m 

Aber das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, lässt es ja auf einen Super Party schließen...

@ Franz, ist der Gummihai der Siegerfisch???   |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Erstmal sei gesagt: das war super spitze  #6  #6  #6 und mehr braucht man auch gar nicht zu sagen. Die Orga-Crew unter Anführung von fly-Martin und den Anderen  #6 hat da ein spitzenmäßiges Anglerspiel-ohne Grenzen hingelegt, und wer sich vorher noch nicht kannte, kannte sich hinterher auf jeden Fall.  :m 

Ich habe kleine 174 Fotos am Wochenende geknipst und weiß noch nicht wo die alle hinsollen!  #c  |wavey:   

Wer nicht da war darf schon mal üben, sich in den Allerwertesten zu beissen, viele gute Fotos kommen noch!  |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



> Aber das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, lässt es ja auf einen Super Party schließen...
> 
> @ Franz, ist der Gummihai der Siegerfisch???



Jo Stuffel, war ne geniale Feier.. habs bei der Heimfahrt zu Micha gesagt:"Das hätten wir schon noch ein paar Tage aushalten können"  

Dank auch nochmal an die Truppe vom Haus "Dorfitter"... die wenige Zeit, die wir auf der Bude verbrachten war immer saulustig #6 

Auch die Stände, die vor Ort waren haben sich sehr gut eingebracht... kompetent und ausführlich wurden die Fragen die wir stellten beantwortet - und Herr Klein vom Grätenschneider hat uns auch noch permanent mit kleinen Leckerlis versorgt  
Ich werd morgen früh gleich mal zum Karpfenangeln gehen und versuchen selber ein paar "Karpfenchips" zu machen  

Offtopic: weiß noch jemand welches Gewürz bei den Semmelbröseln mit drin war?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Und eine Aufklärung zu dem gesuchten Hund:
Das ist ein "Anglerboardhund", der durch AB-Kontakte zu seinem Zuhause und seinem AB-Treffen Besuch kam. (Rainer1962 ist schuld!). |supergri 

Alk trinken tut der Hund nicht, aber wer die Flaschen wirklich geleert hat und den Weg zu seiner Hütte nicht mehr gefunden hat, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.  :g Der Hund ist wieder aufgetaucht und frisch und munter; hinter einer Angelrute - und möchte dem Anschein nach auch gerne mitangeln.    :l 
Einige AB-Member wurden zwar von den Schuhsohlen aufwärts ein wenig aufgefressen aber ansonsten ist nicht schwerwiegendes passiert!   (Greez @ Robert)

Und Moses ist doch schließlich vollkommen erschöpft auf der Bank vom Jonglieren ! 
Und der Hund namens Feli vom Stiebitzen und Apportieren der Bälle!


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Klasse Bilder AngelDet. #6  #6  #6 
Nur weiter so.
War echt eine gelungene Geburtstagsparty.


----------



## Gerry (4. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

hab auch schon mal nen paar Fotos für euch  :m


----------



## Gast 1 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich bin ja so traurig.:c:c

Aber ich konnte wirklich nicht dabei sein.

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Veranstalter und ein wenig Wehmut, da es einfach nicht ging, von mir.

Ich hatte an diesem Wochenende schon "zwei Wochenenden" zu besuchen. Als erstes unser Forumstreffen von LSFV-SH und als zweites die Haupthochzeitsfeier meines besten Freundes. Er bestand einfach darauf, das sein "Trauzeuge" kam.

Eure Bilder sehen klasse aus und für das nächste Jahr sollte man Termine fast schon jetzt absprechen. 
Nächstes Jahr möchte ich dabei sein.#6#6#6#6

PS.: Meine besten Wünsche an Alle, die ich von Euch schon kennengelernt habe.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Laksos (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer war denn der glückliche und hat den GS für´s ABACUS gewonnen? würd mich gerne seelisch & moralisch auf was vorbereiten wollen tun


Moin Jirko,
außer Franzl hat noch Salmonelle den 2. Gutschein für eure 4****-Hütte gewonnen! :m

Er wird garantiert ein angenehmer Gast sein! #6 


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Auch wieder da (und leidlich ausgeschlafen).

Kurzmeldung:
Danke an alle Boardies und Freunde die da waren, es war klasse die Bekannten wieder zu sehen und wieder viele neue kennen gelernt zu haben.

Einen Riesendank an das Orgateam um Laksos, Fly-Martin und M_S, ohne deren erstklassige Arbeit das Treffen in dieser Form nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Danke an Grätenschneider Klein, Twin - Turner, Christian Thiel, und alll die Bordies für die interessanten Vorführungen.

Danke an alle Firmen, welche die Tombola unterstützt haben (Aufführung als Liste kommt noch).

Danke an den Campingplatz Teichmann für eine gute Unterbringung und die Top - Infrastruktur.

Einen Extragruß an Malte und Sebastion vom TerraNovaAngeln - Fernsehteam.

Und nicht zuletzt einen Riesendank an Dok, ohne dessen geniale Ideen und Umsetzung nie ein 5. Geburtstag vom Anglerboard hätte stattfinden müssen: 
*Danke fürs Anglerboard, Dok!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wedaufischer (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich bin richtig traurig, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Die Bilder dokumentieren wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung. #6

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Macher. Super Arbeit! #6#6


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Alk trinken tut der Hund nicht, aber wer die Flaschen wirklich geleert hat und den Weg zu seiner Hütte nicht mehr gefunden hat, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.  :g


So einen gab es auch?Nicht zu fassen #d  |supergri


----------



## Pickerfan (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin,Moin
Auch von mir erstmal ein dickes DANKE an das Orgateam. Habt ihr super hingekriegt. Freu mich schon aufs nächstemal.
@supporter
Deinen vermissten Hund hab ich noch mal etwas länger auf Video
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Reisender (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich habe mich Entschieden, das ich mir eine Klima ins Auto einbauen lasse....330 KM mit offenden fenster zu fahren geht einen auf die Ei...... !!!!!:v 


Aber es war mal wieder ein supper Treffen, hatte viel spaß und viele neue Boardis kennen gelernt.....und von der lauten fraktion (schnarcher) habe ich nichts gehört, mein oeltanker ist ja hermetisch abgeschottet.:m :m da drinkt nichts in denn innen Raum....nur nach Draußen #6 #6 

Vielen Dank an die Orga.:k :k  und bis zum nächstem Treffen...|wavey:


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wann soll der Film eigentlich bei Terra-Nova laufen? 
Und gibt es da vielleicht einen Boardie, der mir den Film aufzeichnen kann?
Bei uns ist TN leider nicht zu empfangen und ich würde doch so gerne erfahren, auf was für einem Treffen ich da war........


----------



## kanalbulle (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

mich interessiert eher was mit deinem Lied ist ????
Schon öffentlich ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns ist TN leider nicht zu empfangen und ich würde doch so gerne erfahren, auf was für einem Treffen ich da war........


War eigentlich kein Zirkustreffen der Gaukler und Jongleure, aber so weit weg ist das Thema ja auch nicht!  

Bin auch für eine Filmaufzeichnung als nicht TV-Gucker


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll der Film eigentlich bei Terra-Nova laufen?
> Und gibt es da vielleicht einen Boardie, der mir den Film aufzeichnen kann?
> Bei uns ist TN leider nicht zu empfangen und ich würde doch so gerne erfahren, auf was für einem Treffen ich da war........


Kann ich dir auf DVD aufnehmen.Termin soll der 18/09 sein,aber nicht das du mir was an die "Backen haust" |supergri wenn das nicht klappt


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



> Bin auch für eine Filmaufzeichnung als nicht TV-Gucker


Habe ich gleich bei den Jungs angesprochen, die klären das mit dem Sender ab, ob wir ne spezielle AB - Version zum runterladen bekommen werden.


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich gleich bei den Jungs angesprochen, die klären das mit dem Sender ab, ob wir ne spezielle AB - Version zum runterladen bekommen werden.


 #6 Sauber Thomas9904 #6 an was ihr alles gedacht habt #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Müssen die aber erst abklären, a is noch nix sicher!!!


----------



## fette beute (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen die aber erst abklären, a is noch nix sicher!!!



wäre ja klasse,würd ich gerne sehen |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## MelaS72 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

ist doch wohl klar, dass daran gedacht wurde 
wer kann schon von sich behaupten, man kannte einen Filmstar vor seinem grossen Durchbruch?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> wäre ja klasse,würd ich gerne sehen |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


* ICH auch *   |supergri  


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## miramar (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

...mmmh, also wurde viel gefeiert..., aber was ist denn sonst so passiert für alle die nicht dabei waren, habe mir nun 3 Seiten durchgelesen, aber schlauer bin ich immernochnicht...., OK wenns irgend geht bin ich näxstes jahr auch dabei..., Denke mal so´n kleiner kurzer Bericht wäre schon toll....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



> Denke mal so´n kleiner kurzer Bericht wäre schon toll....


Wird länger und ist für die näxte Magausgabe geplant )
Wer Fotos vom Treffen hat die er gerne im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) sehen würde soll die bitte bis zum 20. an Franky schicken!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin,
ich hab da mal ein Aufruf an alle Fotografen die auf dem Treffen waren. Schickt mir doch bitte eure Bilder in der Größe 500 x ... Pixel und ich werde dann wenn ich alles habe in der AB Fotogalerie einen Album erstellen mit den schönsten Bildern.
Alle Fotos zu mir!


----------



## Lachsy (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

jörg Email fehler

SMTP error from remote mailer after RCPT TO:<meeresangler_schwerin@anglerbord.de>:
    host mx00.schlund.de [212.227.15.134]: 550 <meeresangler_schwerin@anglerbord.de>:
    invalid address

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Nu gehts Lachsy, war ne vergessener Buchstade.


----------



## Gerry (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Gute Idee Jörg, hab dir gleich mal nen bisschen Arbeit geschickt.

@ Supporter: Wenn du nen Kumpel hast der Kabelanschluss hat kannste den ja auch mal um ne aufnahme bitten, falls es hier nicht klappt. In OWL kommt TN ja auch über Kabel.


----------



## Lachsy (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

jörg , jetzt kontroliere sie doch mal  anglerborad.de ???????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

geht doch alles, tsss


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Gut macht Ihr das )


----------



## Laksos (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Jörsch,
kannst du den Link zur Gallerie hier auch nochmal zusätzlich reinsetzen?


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Gerry schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee Jörg, hab dir gleich mal nen bisschen Arbeit geschickt.
> 
> @ Supporter: Wenn du nen Kumpel hast der Kabelanschluss hat kannste den ja auch mal um ne aufnahme bitten, falls es hier nicht klappt. In OWL kommt TN ja auch über Kabel.


Kabelanschluss-das habe ich
DVD Recorder-auch

sollte dann ja kein Problem sein....(Nehme es gerne auf und sende Euch dann nee Copy,bei Intresse zu)


----------



## Gerry (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Sollte das nix werden mit runterladen von hier, dann schick ich dir nen Rohling mit Rückporto


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Sehr gut supporter, auf jeden Fall aufnehmen, Sendetermin geben wir bekannt, sobald wir den wissen!


----------



## Amazone01 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Es war einfach nur spitze!!!!! Mir ging es gestern gut, trotz Augenringen.... 
Nächstes Jahr gibts mehr Schnaps und auch mehr Kümmerling  dann bleibt kein Auge mehr trocken  
War auch mal schön neue Gesichter zu sehen und natürlich auch die "Stammgäste" 
Schön, dass ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen seit! Man kann sich ja jetzt schon auf nächstes Jahr wieder freuen....


----------



## goeddoek (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Kabelanschluss-das habe ich
> DVD Recorder-auch
> 
> sollte dann ja kein Problem sein....(Nehme es gerne auf und sende Euch dann nee Copy,bei Intresse zu)



Supporter, Kollege - ach was sag ich - Freund Supporter  #h  :q 

Könnte ich dann auch eine "Sicherungskopie" der Aufzeichnung von Dir haben?

Wie heißt's im Märchen? "... es soll dein Schaden nicht sein"  |bla:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich kann auch auf einem schnellen Webserver ohne Trafficprobleme ein ganzes DVD-File lagern und den Link exportieren, falls nötig. Natürlich nur was für richtig "Breite" Nutzer. :g 

Ansonsten könnte unser Supporter eigentlich schon mal nach einem Massenduplizierer Ausschau halten, oder nicht?  #h   (anmeld #6 )


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich mache das,es ist doch kein Problem-nur erinnert mich dran #h


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Amazone01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es war einfach nur spitze!!!!! Mir ging es gestern gut, trotz Augenringen....
> Nächstes Jahr gibts mehr Schnaps und auch mehr Kümmerling  dann bleibt kein Auge mehr trocken
> War auch mal schön neue Gesichter zu sehen und natürlich auch die "Stammgäste"
> Schön, dass ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen seit! Man kann sich ja jetzt schon auf nächstes Jahr wieder freuen....


Was war das schön,als ich Samstag noch neben Dir sah`s und dich schön zugetextet habe :q


----------



## goeddoek (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache das,es ist doch kein Problem-nur erinnert mich dran #h



Sag ich doch, der Supporter ist ein Netter  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wenn alles klappt wirds übers Anglerboard dann eh die längere und/oder ungeschnittene Version zum runterladen geben, muss eben der Sender noch besprechen (wg. rechtlichen Sachen , copyright und so).


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Mir haben die Jungs vom TV gesagt,der Bericht,der Ausgestrahlt wird,geht nur ca 6-8 min. lang.(P.S-der Kamera-Mann,der mich so schwer beim Fussball-Matsch gefoult hat---mir geht es besser,kann morgen wieder arbeiten :q )


----------



## DerHäcksler (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Das war doch mal ein schönes Treffen, oder einfach das beste was das Jahr zu bieten hatte.

Leider konnte ich nur den samstag mit euch verbringen, aber diesen möchte ich auch um nichts missen. Dafür konnte ich sogar mein Frauchen mitbringen, und Sie war auch begeistert.

Es war mal wieder herrlich lustig, und ich werde es mir auch im nächsten Jahr nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Den Link zur Galerie werde ich dann natürlich überall posten. Aber erst mal brauch ich alle Bilder und dann mach ich das wohl am WE fertig.
@gerry, schick mir die Bilder per mail. Wenn es viele sind schicke immer 10


----------



## Supporter (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Zum WE.-Schäm Dich--mach mal hin :q  :q Nix für ungut,Gut Ding will Weile haben #6 schubse Dir gleich mal was rüber #h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Nun sind wir - mit etwas Verspätung - auch wieder daheim. 
Es war ein Super-Treffen mit netten Boardis und Boardilinen. Die Orga war klasse
und die Samstagabend-Fete kaum zu toppen.
Hab am Sonntag die ganzen Lose gefunden, die wir nicht eingelöst haben und da war dann vermutlich auch die Dänemarkreise dabei.
Heute war es auf dem Campingplatz wie tot und wir haben im Wasser liegend an ein schönes Boarditreffen gedacht, zu dem ich im nächsten Jahr hiermit wieder angemeldet bin.
Hoffe, das noch ein paar Fotos kommen. Meine werde ich dem Meeresangler schicken.


----------



## fette beute (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

sagt mal habt ihr da am edersee auch geangelt ;+ und wenn ja was gefangen ;+ #h


----------



## miramar (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

ja öhhhh, genau das wollte ich auch mal wissen ))


----------



## Sailfisch (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal habt ihr da am edersee auch geangelt ;+ und wenn ja was gefangen ;+ #h



Was ist denn bitte Angeln???  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q


----------



## fette beute (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn bitte Angeln???  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q




na ja so mit stock und schnur und haken und wurm und alles zusammen und ins wasser #c was ham sie mit dir dort nur gemacht ;+ :q #h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal habt ihr da am edersee auch geangelt ;+ und wenn ja was gefangen ;+ #h



Ich hab gefangen, wie ein Weltmeister = Sonnenbrand, einen dicken Kater aber ernsthaft: An Angeln war nicht zu denken. 
Viel Programm, viel Blah blah und viele nette Boardis, die alle keinen Bock auf Angeln hatten.


----------



## fette beute (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gefangen, wie ein Weltmeister = Sonnenbrand, einen dicken Kater aber ernsthaft: An Angeln war nicht zu denken.
> Viel Programm, viel Blah blah und viele nette Boardis, die alle keinen Bock auf Angeln hatten.




jo danke #hhatte gedacht das ihr so vormittags bütten angelt,aber ne is klar da hat man viel zu erzählen etc.hauptsache ihr hattet spaß :q :q :q #h


----------



## Gerry (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Da hat aber doch einer geangelt. Und sogar gefangen!  #6


----------



## fette beute (5. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

petri toller fisch #6 |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |wavey:


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Es gab ja auch noch Backfische!


----------



## lordwuddy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

und fritierte Fischchips
lordwuddy


----------



## wodibo (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Och Mönsch, ich wär so gern dabei gewesen  :c 
Wieder mal ne fette AB-Party verpasst.
Wieviel Leutz waren denn eigentlich da?


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

@Hakengröße1


Ich habe was gehört !!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri    wie lange habt ihr eure Hütte gesucht ????|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 






 ich schmeiß mich wech .......


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Wieviel Leutz waren denn eigentlich da?


 


Um 12 Uhr waren es so um 60 Leutz.........und ne stunde später 61 Leutz...und so gegen 21 Uhr 120 Leutz...glaube ich |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  es können auch so 200 Leutz gewesen sein. Aber dann habe ich nicht mehr genau geschaut.


----------



## Lachsy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

mike, du konntes noch zählen ?  |supergri  |supergri 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Natürlich !!!!! zumindest die leeren flaschen neben mir.


----------



## Supporter (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @Hakengröße1
> 
> 
> Ich habe was gehört !!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri    wie lange habt ihr eure Hütte gesucht ????|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:
> ...


Nee Karte,hätte mir nicht geholfen #d Aber der Weg neben der Hauptstrasse,den kenne ich jetzt ganz genau,nachdem ich ihn 20 mal hoch und runter gegangen bin.Mit jedem Stein,Grashalm ect. bin ich jetzt per du  |supergri


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich fast das nicht #d #d !!! du hast auch gesucht ......|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri  die straße kenn ich auch ganz gut !!! vom letzten jahr#q #q ..liegt die ratte auf der rechten seite immer noch da ?????;+


----------



## Supporter (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Logo,hat Spass gemacht #6 Habe es nicht geschafft die 200m zu unserer Wohnung zufinden,gut das die Pinte noch auf hatte(Gruß an Franz und Moses)dort a legger Pils geordet und Taxi bestellt.Kostenpunkt:200m---20 Euro |wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Karte,hätte mir nicht geholfen #d Aber der Weg neben der Hauptstrasse,den kenne ich jetzt ganz genau,nachdem ich ihn 20 mal hoch und runter gegangen bin.Mit jedem Stein,Grashalm ect. bin ich jetzt per du  |supergri




Und uns war das schon peinlich zu erzählen. Wir haben ca. 30 Minuten gesucht. Dann hatte ich die Bude dank meiner lauten Nachbarn gefunden ( die haben bis 4.00 Uhr gemacht ) , da war die Frau weg.
Die hatte nämlich inzwischen in die völlig falsche Richtung gewechselt.
Zum Glück fand ich Sie relativ schnell.
Irgendwo unterwegs hab ich auch den Franz und den Magic-Moses gesehen.


----------



## Supporter (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Sind doch Lustige Tatsachen,über die man gerne Berichtet  :m


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und uns war das schon peinlich zu erzählen. Wir haben ca. 30 Minuten gesucht. Dann hatte ich die Bude dank meiner lauten Nachbarn gefunden ( die haben bis 4.00 Uhr gemacht ) , da war die Frau weg.
> Die hatte nämlich inzwischen in die völlig falsche Richtung gewechselt.
> Zum Glück fand ich Sie relativ schnell.
> Irgendwo unterwegs hab ich auch den Franz und den Magic-Moses gesehen.


 

Herbert !!! das brauch dir nicht peinlichzu sein ......ich erzähle das schon allen.


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Sind doch Lustige Tatsachen,über die man gerne Berichtet :m


 

Hättest du mal an meiner scheibe geklopft, hättest du auch bei mir schlafen können....ich hätte nur 10€ genommen.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Supporter (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest du mal an meiner scheibe geklopft, hättest du auch bei mir schlafen können....ich hätte nur 10€ genommen.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


10 Euro,ich bin verheiratet !!!!!!Glaube du bist Reif für die Fahndung,kann das sein?Sollche Angebote hier zu machen #d  #d  #d


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Euro,ich bin verheiratet !!!!!!Glaube du bist Reif für die Fahndung,kann das sein?Sollche Angebote hier zu machen #d #d #d


 




Ja !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Geschieden bin ich auch schon.........


----------



## Supporter (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Verfluchter Mist,habe gerade erst festgestellt-mein schönes Edersee T-shirt ist auch wech :r


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Verfluchter Mist,habe gerade erst festgestellt-mein schönes Edersee T-shirt ist auch wech :r


 




Es steht mir Gut !!!!!!!


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht mir Gut !!!!!!!




Um beim Thema zu bleiben - es oder er  |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Er ........................hat auch seine vorteile.:m :m :m :m


----------



## Supporter (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Gibt es denn keine Bilder mehr?oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Pickerfan (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Am WE oder?


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Er ........................hat auch seine vorteile.:m :m :m :m



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


 


Aber nu zurück zum Thema !!!!! Dok und Amazone waren auch da.....


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Fly-Martins Bio-Frühstück bekam unserem Jacky alias Knackwurscht gar nicht gut; auf der Rückfahrt am Sonntagmittag blähte er uns schrecklich lange 210km das Auto voll! |evil:  #d 

Oder lag's eher an Doks letzter Wurstscheibe? Es war jedenfalls grausam, das schafft keine Klimaanlage....  
Heute morgen gings ihm noch mies, lag aber wohl eher schon wieder an der gestrigen Garten-Geb.feier von Laksine. Nun ist er endlich wieder fit.

Das 2. und 3. Bild sind auch noch Fotos von ein paar Leidensgenossen auf der "Action-Wiese":


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So viele Fotos hab ich diesmal mangels Zeit gar nicht machen können, und die paar hatte ich gleich So abend schon runtergerechnet und als Anhänge vorbereitet. Deshalb fummel ich diese Bilder jetzt nicht nochmal extra um für die Bildergalerie, sondern stelle sie einfach mal hier direkt als Anhänge rein:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Die Hunde waren herrlich; haben wir Sonntag Nachmittag noch mit Freude zugesehen.

Wir sind am Montag mal ein wenig durch die Gegend gelatscht und auch die Eder ein Stück hochgegangen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es ein hervorragend aussehendes Gewässer mit Millionen von Kleinfischen ist. Ich kann garnicht glauben, dass da keine grösseren Exemplare zu finden sein sollen.


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Doch Herbert, letztes Jahr haben wir in der Eder (extra Angelschein erforderlich, Bezugsquelle keine Ahnung) gleich bei der Furt hinter dem Campingplatz riesige Forellen oder Döbel oder so was hinter Steinen stehen sehen.

noch welche Fotos:


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

und noch welche:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Nun eins kann ich Euch sagen 
nachdem ich mich nun durchgelesen habe ...
IHR 
habt beim nächsten AB.Geburtstagstreff 
mind.einen Teilnehmer mehr auf der Liste ...!!!

"Tolle Stimmung & Laune die mit den Fotos rüber kommt"& Angeln kann man immernoch genug an anderen Tagen...


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

die vorletzten:


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin Moin ,
habt Ihr auch ne Modenschau gemacht oder warum ist Jörg auf dem Laufsteg  |supergri  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ein paar hab ich auch geknipst. Leider waren die Batterien alle.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Und noch ein paar.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Und das war es leider auch schon :


----------



## Lachsy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

mein video ist online

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=875387

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Und hier unsere letzten Fotos (dauerte etwas, musste noch schnell 'nen Baum einpflanzen  ):


----------



## Pickerfan (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> mein video ist online
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=875387
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Respekt Lachsy. Klasse Video


----------



## fette beute (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> mein video ist online
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=875387
> 
> mfg Lachsy




danke schön haste ma wieder toll gemacht#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6,nächstes mal will ich auch dabei sein |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Sehr schön gemacht Clarissa !
Wir sind begeistert und werden uns das abgespeicherte Video sicherlich noch ein paar Mal anschauen ( bis es durch Dein nächstes aktualisiert wird )


----------



## Nordangler (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Muß ja ein geiles Fest gewesen sein. Bin jetzt ja noch ganz feucht vom lesen und Bilder schauen. Beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dabei. Ich schwör Alter. 


Sven


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ja ein geiles Fest gewesen sein. Bin jetzt ja noch ganz feucht vom lesen und Bilder schauen.
> 
> 
> Sven



Sven, was machst du für sachen?hast du die falschen bilder gesehn?  das ist ein *TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAA* wert

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

noch ein paar bilder

das neue Traumpaar  |supergri 







männergespräche am lagerfeuer











Die fliegenbindeabteilung 











auch das team von Terra-nova macht mal pause






Jörg wetzt die messer  achne er schleift sie 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Tim, bei der Wurfdemo mit der Fliegenrute






eh cool man 






Kai, beim aufbau 






schleppangler unter sich   






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Supporter (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> mein video ist online
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=875387
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Hast es mal wieder Klasse gemacht,Clarissa,da könnte ich schon wieder....... #6 

PS: Mein T-Shirt,hat heute per Post auch wieder heimgefunden,aber nicht für 20 Euro  |supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

So, ich habe jetzt die Bilder in die Galerie gestellt.  |wavey: 
http://gallery.kairies.de/albums.php


----------



## Supporter (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe jetzt die Bilder in die Galerie gestellt.  |wavey:
> http://gallery.kairies.de/albums.php


Prima Jörg-Vielen Dank für deine Mühe,da ziehe ich den Hut vor #r


----------



## Stöpsel72 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe jetzt die Bilder in die Galerie gestellt. |wavey:
> http://gallery.kairies.de/albums.php


Danke für Deine Mühe!

Einen besonderen Dank noch an Laksos.Der hat mein Videoschnipsel unter:
www.anglerboard-videos.doks-pages.de/Autsch.wmv
hinterlegt.

LG
Stöpsel


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

erika, was im wege steht muss halt damit rechnen  |supergri  |supergri

schöner schnipsel  #6 

ach hat eigendlich nochmal jemand nach Tiffy und Chris seine Untermieter geschaut? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die nachorganisiert haben.
Lachsy, Meeresangler-Schwerin und Laksos möchte ich namentlich nennen; bei dem Rest der Truppe möchte ich mich für ein schönes Wochenende bedanken.  :m 
Leider war die Zeit zu kurz, um alle persönlich näher kennen zu lernen, so dass ich auch heute noch Probleme habe, alle Gesichter / Bilder den Namen zuzuordnen.  |kopfkrat 
Aber ein paar hab ich schon in Erinnerung.  |supergri 
@Supporter = Haste nicht zufällig bei Deiner Blockhütten-Irrfahrt eine Uhr gefunden ? Damenuhr !  #d


----------



## Pickerfan (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> erika, was im wege steht muss halt damit rechnen |supergri |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Stimmt Lachsy. Hat ja noch Glück gehabt der Gute. Lustig wars aber doch.|supergri


----------



## Supporter (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.)Leider war die Zeit zu kurz, um alle persönlich näher kennen zu lernen, so dass ich auch heute noch Probleme habe, alle Gesichter / Bilder den Namen zuzuordnen.  |kopfkrat
> Aber ein paar hab ich schon in Erinnerung.  |supergri
> 2.) @Supporter = Haste nicht zufällig bei Deiner Blockhütten-Irrfahrt eine Uhr gefunden ? Damenuhr !  #d



zu 1-das Problem habe ich auch,wer war nochmal,auf dem Bild"männergespräche am lagerfeuer"der Boardie mit dem kar.Hemd?Der beim Fussball-Match für mächtig unruhe gesorgt hat |kopfkrat 

zu 2-Sorry,aber eine Damenuhr habe ich nicht gesehen/gefunden-habe ja noch nicht mal mein Bett gefunden |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

so mal mein kleinen bericht 

AB-Ederseetreffen 2005

Da am 2. bis Sonntag, den 4. September 2005 das Geburtstagstreffen des AB stattfinden sollte, fragte ich Winni fahren wir dahin? Es gab kein Nein was mich wunderte. Also gut , bei der Campinganlage Teichmann angerufen und das letzte Zimmer ergattert. Die Vorfreude war groß . Am 2 September machten wir uns auf den Weg, sollten wir uns aus dem Ruhrpott nur 200 km werden .

Nachdem wir erstmal an dem Campingplatz vorbei gefahren sind, kurzer Hilferuf per Handy an Martin. Also wieder zurück . ja wir haben es gefunden.

Nach erledigen des Papierkrams bzw Bezahlen des Zimmer`s packten wir unser Auto aus . Als erstes trafen wir Magic Moses der mit anderen ein Haus geteilt hat. 

Also ab zum Zeltplatz. Wo schon Laksos , Thomas und andere ein schwätzchen hielten. 
Nach kurzer Begrüßung und Smalltalk fuhr Martin vor. Jetzt kommt was kommen musste. Ein Riesen zelt wollte aufgestellt werden. Laksos kontrollierte ob die Blumenkästen auch dran passen !











Es trudelten immer mehr Boardies ein. Auch das Trollingboot vom Christian fand seinen Platz, aber nicht im Wasser . 






Abends wurde der grill angeschmissen, Landluft bzw. Arbeiten macht hungrig.
Es wurde sich unterhalten und die zeit verging wie im Fluge.











Winni und ich gingen gegen 1 uhr ins bett. 

Samstagmorgens um 9 machten wir uns wieder auf den weg zum Zeltplatz. Wo schon reges Treiben war.

Die stände waren fertig und die Besucher durften sich informieren. 
Egal ob Trolling, Fliegenbinden, Meeresangeln, Karpfenangeln, Grätenschneider, Twin-Turner, man stand mit rat und tat den Boardies und Besuchern zu Seite.
Das Team von Terra-Nova machte seine aufnahmen. (komm ich jetzt ins fernsehen ???  ) aber auch pause sein ihnen gegönnt 







Tim zeigte seine Würfe mit der Fliegenrute. Laksine versuchte sich auch daran und das sogar gut. Ich schnappte mir Winni und meinte „ geh mal werfen, mal sehn ob du es noch kannst „. Ich versuchte mich auch mal wieder damit, obwohl ich ein Newbew immer noch darin bin.  Ach Moses das heißt Fliegenrute nicht Wedelrute 

Das Orga-Team hatte den AB Mehrkampf ausgerufen. Hierbei gab es mehrere Disziplinen.
Von der ersten Hilfe bis hin zur Griechischen Handangeln werfen.






Auch wurde die weiteste Anreise mit einem Pokal gewürdigt. Da kann ich mit meinen  200 km nicht mithalten. Wenn man bedenkt was die Bayern für ein weg auf sich genommen haben. Da sieht man das AB verbindet, sogar Preussen und Bayern .

Beim Unterhand Pilker werfen, versagten winni und ich ganz, Entfernung bei uns über 7 m, aber Knurrhahn holte sich den Pokal, da er am nächsten lag. Beinahe wurde die Kamera von Terra -nova abgeschossen.






Es kam zur Gewinnerbekanntgabe des Mehrkampfs. Es gab Urkunden und ein Pokal. 
Im Siegerteam das den 1 platz holte war unser Franzl dabei 







Jetzt wurden lose gekauft um die preise abzusahnen. Winni wollte erst mit einem LKW kommen und alle Preise mit nach Hause zu nehmen.  Magic Moses Träumte von dem Grätenschneider, den er auch jetzt hat. Franzl muss sich jetzt wohl ein boot kaufen , weil er eine trollingrute gewonnen hat . 
Von unseren gewinnen bekam Knurri teile ab, für seine Aktion mit den Kindern. Auch schenkten wir ihm, unseren Alten elektronischen Aussenboarder . Reisender schenkte ihm eine Rute mit Rolle,einen Tisch und eine Liege und von Tiffy bekam er eine Rute. Auch so können Angler sein. Dafür von mir „herzlichen Dank“






Abends wurde die Grillhütte in beschlag genommen, und alles feierte und schaute was sie gewonnen haben. 
Es wurde geklönt und gelacht. Man verstand sich halt. 
Auf einer Leinwand konnte man sich Angelfilme ansehen. 
so ging auch dieser Tag viel zu schnell um. Am Sonntag war abreise. Aber vorher noch mal allen Tschüss zu sagen und den Heimweg antreten. Wir halfen noch Tiffy und Chris beim Abbau, und stellten fest das es sich eine Maus unter dem Zelt bequem gemacht hatte, um ihre jungen zu werfen.  
Das Wochende war viel zu kurz. Aber im nächsten Jahr sind wir wieder dabei!!!!!

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Schöner Bericht Lachsy. #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Klasse Bericht von einem super Wochenende Lachsy. #6 
Weiterhin sind deine Bilder und dein Video eine bleibende Erinnerung an unvergesslich schöne Tage.

Jo...und der die weiteste Anreise hatte kam aus Bayern und ist eigendlich ein Preuße. |supergri  |supergri  :m


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bericht von einem super Wochenende Lachsy. #6
> Weiterhin sind deine Bilder und dein Video eine bleibende Erinnerung an unvergesslich schöne Tage.
> 
> Jo...und der die weiteste Anreise hatte kam aus Bayern und ist eigendlich ein Preuße. |supergri  |supergri  :m



micha ,du muss nur noch den berliner dialekt ablegen , dann passt das  |supergri

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Nee Lachsy...det kannste vajessen. |supergri


----------



## Laksos (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

N'abend ihr,

schöner Bericht, Lachsy! 

War eigentlich klar, daß du die weiteste Anreise hattest, Micha! #6 

Bin gerade fleißig an meinem Edersee-Film am basteln, für heute ist aber Schluß. Wird klasse, ca. 40min.! (muss ich ja sagen)  . Der Film ist seit eben schon fix und fertig geschnitten, ab morgen kommt noch bischen (gemafreie) Musik dazu. Sobald das Ding fertig ist, geb ich bescheid und setz 'nen Link. - Jetzt eben beim dauernden wiederholen und gucken der lustigen Szenen ist man schlagartig wieder drin in dem tollen Wochenende, schön wars! :g


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

ja ja ja , noch ein video sehn wollen .

Schade das keiner die haltende Rolle 2er Personen gefilmt oder geknipst hat beim Zeltaufbau . Ja wer waren die beiden den  |supergri  |supergri  Nach dem motto wir halten es Fest und auch hoch, hinlegen macht doch kein spaß

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Laksos (9. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

|kopfkrat Ein Großer und ein Kleiner, gelle?  

Das mit der Musik auf den Anglerboardfilm spielen muß ich schauen, wann ich es fertig kriege. Heut haben wir noch ein Klassentreffen des Jüngsten in der Schule mit Grillen und morgen ein Nachbarschaftsfest, aber vielleicht schaff ich spät abends immer noch bischen was und hoffe, das am Wochenende hochzuladen. Ich freu mich aber selbst ganz stark drauf, den Film fertig zu kriegen, geb mir also Mühe!


----------



## Supporter (9. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend ihr,
> 
> schöner Bericht, Lachsy!
> 
> ...


Nochmal 40 min,das ist ja Super #6Freue mich schon riesig auf den Film |wavey:


----------



## Magic_Moses (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ich habe es getan.......
Nachdem ich auf dem AB-Treffen derart von Turbo und seinen Jonglierbällen beeindruckt war, habe ich mir heute bei Amazon zwei Bücher samt Bälle bestellt.
Auf dem nächsten AB-Treffen werde ich dann nach Sonnenuntergang, auf einem blinden Kamel reitend, brennende Fackeln jonglieren - vorausgesetzt man mischt mir vorher nicht wieder einen Rausch in mein Bier........
 :q


----------



## Supporter (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Gibt es schon was neues von terra Nova,bzgl.dem Sendetermin?Ach Moses,hast du schon das Bild gesehen,von uns beiden?Der eine liegt schon,der andere steht noch :q


----------



## Lachsy (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Moses,hast du schon das Bild gesehen,von uns beiden?Der eine liegt schon,der andere steht noch :q



andre du meinst das bild 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Supporter (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Clarissa,ist das jetzt nicht etwas gemein :m


----------



## Lachsy (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

wieso andre, wegen der pulle bier? habe ich bzw gibt es überhaupt eins wo du das Flüssige brot nicht in den händen hälst  :q  :q  :q 

mich hat man ja auch erwischt 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Magic_Moses (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon was neues von terra Nova,bzgl.dem Sendetermin?Ach Moses,hast du schon das Bild gesehen,von uns beiden?Der eine liegt schon,der andere steht noch :q



Ziemlich laienhafte Fotomontage........

 :q


----------



## Lachsy (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich laienhafte Fotomontage........
> 
> :q


stimmt moses, unser auto ist nicht drauf, oder waren ich da gerade kaffee machen  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Supporter (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich laienhafte Fotomontage........
> 
> :q


 |good: So habe ich Dich kennen gelernt #6 Weisst ja,wie es gemeint ist


----------



## Sailfisch (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es getan.......
> Nachdem ich auf dem AB-Treffen derart von Turbo und seinen Jonglierbällen beeindruckt war, habe ich mir heute bei Amazon zwei Bücher samt Bälle bestellt.
> Auf dem nächsten AB-Treffen werde ich dann nach Sonnenuntergang, auf einem blinden Kamel reitend, brennende Fackeln jonglieren - vorausgesetzt man mischt mir vorher nicht wieder einen Rausch in mein Bier........
> :q



Allein deshalb werde ich beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei sein!


----------



## fette beute (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Allein deshalb werde ich beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei sein!



moin bin ja noch nicht so lange hier dabei |wavey: sagt mir mal doch einer ob das AB treffen immer am edersee ist oder mal da mal da;+ danke #6 |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (10. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Ist immer am Edersee!


----------



## Pickerfan (11. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es getan.......
> Nachdem ich auf dem AB-Treffen derart von Turbo und seinen Jonglierbällen beeindruckt war, habe ich mir heute bei Amazon zwei Bücher samt Bälle bestellt.
> Auf dem nächsten AB-Treffen werde ich dann nach Sonnenuntergang, auf einem blinden Kamel reitend, brennende Fackeln jonglieren - vorausgesetzt man mischt mir vorher nicht wieder einen Rausch in mein Bier........
> :q


Warum muss ein Jahr nur so lang sein. Ich könnte mich schon wieder ins Auto setzen und ab dafür. 
Magic wenn ich mir das so vorstelle stell ich mich als Vorkoster zu Verfügung um Dir den Rausch zu ersparen|supergri 
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## lordwuddy (11. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

@ fette beute
es gibt viele kleine AB-Treffen aber das offizielle Treffen ist immer am ersten Septemberwochenende in Herzhausen am Edersee
lordwuddy


----------



## nikmark (12. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt ja noch ganz feucht vom lesen und Bilder schauen. Beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dabei. *Ich schwör Alter.* Sven



Das glaube ich dir gerne, du Sau du  #6 


*TAAAATÜÜÜTAAATAAAA* :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Ziegenbein (15. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Wem gehört eigentlich das Trollingboot mit Suzuki und Shimano Schriftzug? Das stand letztens bei mir vor der Tür, gefahren von einem Mercedes Jeep. Würde mich mal brennend interessieren...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Moin,
das Boot gehört Tiffy und Christian Thiel.


----------



## Hummer (15. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*

Das war der erste Preis in der Tombola - ich hab´s gewonnen! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Reisender (15. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Das war der erste Preis in der Tombola - ich hab´s gewonnen! :q
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 

Und ich darf mit fahren.:q :q .....2 Tage lang........danke an denn Boarder der mir das ermöglicht hat.:l :l


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich darf mit fahren.:q :q .....2 Tage lang........danke an denn Boarder der mir das ermöglicht hat.:l :l[/QUOTE
> ... und ich habe das fehlende Los und weitere am Sonntag gefunden  ;+
> Hat man davon, wenn das Bier zu jut schmeckt.


----------

